# New Cal Aqua Labs Clip Co2 Checker!



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Well I have always been a huge fan of the Cal Aqua drop checkers and currently own an Oracle and Nano but also owned a double drop checker but replaced that with the Oracle for aesthetic and functional reasons. So when I was browsing through TPT (here) and a banner of their new Clip co2 checker popped up I clicked it. What I saw was a really cool DC that I think will be great on my 60-p functionally, aesthetically and it will be nice to not have to clean all of the GSA that normally builds up on the Nano. 

I couldn't find a retailer so I sent them and email and within about 5 minutes I got an email back. They said that they just released it and no one was carrying it in the US yet and that I could purchase it direct from them for not only the special release price of $35 (steal for a high quality DC) but that they are giving 5% off for the first 50 orders and to top it all off with FREE SHIPPING. So I scored a super sweet different DC for a whopping $33.24!!!:bounce:

Here is a link to their site for anyone who want to jump on this awesome offer.

http://www.calaqualabs.com/CLIP.html


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice piece of gear!

Not only will it serve as a drop checker, I imagine it will act as an instrument to insure we keep topping off those rimless aquqariums. 

Very thoughtful of you to share the deal.


----------



## volatile (Feb 13, 2007)

Those look pretty cool. It looks like they took Onefang's idea of a dropchecker and elaborated on it. Give us a review when you get yours =)


----------



## zavikan (Jan 5, 2009)

Ever have an idea that you think is pretty awesome but dont go any further with it... and then you see it for sale?

Back in the early 90's I invented the modern day iMac...yup. I looked at a laptop and said to myself... why don't they mount the screen where the keyboard is...and then put a keyboard in front of it? you would have an awesome desktop computer....There was no reason at the time I could not have built it (and I was only a teen). Then I could have marketed it. OH WELL


JUST LAST WEEK I independently came up with the same idea as this DC (course I'm sure they didnt think this up just last week). I came across a hitch though that made it invalid in my opinion.

The only point to this design change, is so that it can mount on the rim, and have EVEN LESS eq in the tank. So thats pretty cool... BUT When you mount it on the rim like this though, you are taking a co2 reading barely an inch from the surface of the water. This is a highly inaccurate location. Unfortunately it is an insurmountable design flaw.

So in my opinion, nice try, but this is not an improvement. The benefits do not outway the ineffectiveness.


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up on this. I've sent them an email about purchasing them for my tanks. I like that it has a white background to make it visually easier to see the colors. If only it came in multiple sizes to better fit the thickness of the tank glass. This one fits up to 10mm and may be slightly large for my 5mm tanks.



bsmith said:


> ...it will be nice to not have to clean all of the GSA that normally builds up on the Nano


This is my problem with regular drop checkers too. It gets dirty in no time at all.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Momotaro said:


> Nice piece of gear!
> 
> Not only will it serve as a drop checker, I imagine it will act as an instrument to insure we keep topping off those rimless aquqariums.
> 
> Very thoughtful of you to share the deal.


I thought about that too since on my mini-m I have an ADA thermometer that causes water to overflow when I fill it up too much. You just have to keep it a tad shy of full. All my tanks are kind of unlevel anyway so it's impossible to keep it topped off!



volatile said:


> Those look pretty cool. It looks like they took Onefang's idea of a dropchecker and elaborated on it. Give us a review when you get yours =)


Will do. 



zavikan said:


> Ever have an idea that you think is pretty awesome but dont go any further with it... and then you see it for sale?
> 
> Back in the early 90's I invented the modern day iMac...yup. I looked at a laptop and said to myself... why don't they mount the screen where the keyboard is...and then put a keyboard in front of it? you would have an awesome desktop computer....There was no reason at the time I could not have built it (and I was only a teen). Then I could have marketed it. OH WELL
> 
> ...


I guess it just depends on where YOU feel your readings need to come from. I provide enough flow in my tanks to feel comfortable that the reading this DC will give will also be good for the opposite side of the tank 1" from the substrate. But I will still be employing my nano DC to check that accuracy. 



TLE041 said:


> Thanks for the heads up on this. I've sent them an email about purchasing them for my tanks. I like that it has a white background to make it visually easier to see the colors. If only it came in multiple sizes to better fit the thickness of the tank glass. This one fits up to 10mm and may be slightly large for my 5mm tanks.
> 
> 
> This is my problem with regular drop checkers too. It gets dirty in no time at all.



I'm stoked for sure. I'll post up when I get it.


----------



## jmowbray (Dec 20, 2009)

A++ for Calaqua I have e-mailed than on many of their products and they have got back with me also within 5mins. Even though their products may take longer to get here it's well worth it thanks to the quick response time. Great job guys!!! Keep it up!!!

JM


----------



## larams67 (Jan 24, 2006)

My cheap diy brain is ticking away....


----------



## btimmer92 (Mar 12, 2011)

larams67 said:


> My cheap diy brain is ticking away....


If this were facebook, I would "like" that.

Do people really not mind spending $35 on a piece of glass? I have a glass drop checker that cost $10 from China, and it is splendid.


----------



## jmowbray (Dec 20, 2009)

btimmer92 said:


> Do people really not mind spending $35 on a piece of glass? I have a glass drop checker that cost $10 from China, and it is splendid.




Some people spend $150 on a rimless tank some spend $10 from petsmart, some spend $200 on a filter others spend $75. It's all personal taste. 

Speaking for myself I purchased one b/c it's the only DC that I have seem that can be mounted on the outside of the tank. Having my first Igwami tank is something special for me and I want all glasswear inside and out. I also have a nice glass bubble counter that goes on the outside. I want people to look at my tank and not only view the tank but the entire experience.


----------



## larams67 (Jan 24, 2006)

Right on. I don't knock anyone for what they choose to buy. Like you said it's personal choice. I just have this weird brain that thinks it can do everything better for less. Even though most of the time it ends up costing twice as much and being half as good. :biggrin:


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

There is a theoretical disadvantage to mounting the drop checker outside of the tank. The tank water will normally be warmer than the room air. So, the drop checker bulb will be cooler than the tank water. This will, theoretically, cause water to migrate from the tank into the drop checker, lowering the KH of the water there. It acts as a still, in other words.

How big an effect this will be in reality I don't know. I do know that any drop checker that does not have a big ratio of air/water interface to air bubble volume will have a slower response time. That appears to be a weakness of this design. But, of course, if it works well in practice, that is all that counts.


----------



## Julii Cory (Feb 24, 2010)

I ordered mine today. I always wanted a drop checker that I can attach to the back of the tank and that is also easy to read from the front of the tank. I used an ADA glass drop checker before but it was always so hard to read, because the blue background of my tank and all the green plants around it. Maybe this one will be better.

We will see.

E


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

I received the two that I ordered. I've posted pictures of it with a short review here.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

I ordered mine right before I posted this thread. Hopefully they will arrive soon!


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

bsmith said:


> I ordered mine right before I posted this thread. Hopefully they will arrive soon!


I doubt it'll be much longer. Are you tracking the order on the USPS website?


----------



## newportjon (Mar 22, 2011)

I ordered mine a few days ago. I can't wait to finally get it!


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

I never got a tracking number. Just an email saying that it was shipped and that it would be 10-12 days. I just sent them an email. It also said in the mail about it being shipped that my double checker was on its way, hope they didnt send a double drop checker and not the clip!


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

That's strange. Sounds like they had a mix-up with the email.

I received a tracking number for both my orders. It's used on the Thailand Post website and then on Canada Post's website afterwards.


----------



## Julii Cory (Feb 24, 2010)

TLE041 said:


> I received the two that I ordered. I've posted pictures of it with a short review here.


Wow, really nice piece of glass. I do agree that the suction cup knob does not look that elegant when you hang it from the edge of the rim on rimless tanks. They should make both versions and allow you to choose according to your use intentions. I would buy one of each.

Mine should be arriving in two weeks or less. I received a tracking number shipping from Thailand. Two weeks is fast shipping coming from Asia.

Thanks for posting your pictures.

E


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Yeah, I did too. When I did an email search to see the emails that I got from them I pulled up one from when I bought my double drop checker in 08 and just didnt look at the date.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Still haven't gotten mine...


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

It seems their policy is to wait 30 days then if it still hasn't arrived to see if the customer wants to buy another at 50% off. I really hope it doesn't come to that because having to pay for another one at any price when the package never showed up is something I refuse to do. I have never even heard of such a thing. Like I said I really hope it doesn't come to that and it shows up, especially since I bragg about my cal aqua equipment about every chance I get. I guess well see....


----------



## Nate McFin (Mar 19, 2009)

Thats too bad. You are right, paying even $1.00 more for something you have already payed for is NOT Ok. I love my Cal aqua stuff too. I hope it shows up as I was looking forward to your review.


----------



## Julii Cory (Feb 24, 2010)

I forgot to post that I received my new "clip" drop checker this past Monday. I'm impressed with the shipping time, I placed my order on the 15th and it arrived on the 25th. Really fast shipping from Thailand.
bsmith, I hope you get yours soon, really soon!

It's a really nice piece of glass, and I like the looks of it hanging outside the tank.

This is the best looking drop checker I've ever owned.

E


----------



## newportjon (Mar 22, 2011)

B,

Did you get your order yet? You've got me worried, lol. I ordered over $200 worth of Cal Aqua stuff from them directly about a week ago. Haven't received it yet but didn't expect to get it in under 10 days.

Let me know!


----------



## demonr6 (Mar 14, 2011)

volatile said:


> Those look pretty cool. It looks like they took Onefang's idea of a dropchecker and elaborated on it. Give us a review when you get yours =)


I have onefangs d/c and it is the same concept with their spin on it. I am quite happy with the piece he made too..


----------



## not_sponsored (Mar 29, 2008)

Ask and you shall receive!

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/cal-aqua-labs/133650-new-clip-co2-checker.html

Just put in my order for a "nub-less" drop checker.


----------



## newportjon (Mar 22, 2011)

I may have to order one of those as well, if my order comes in.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

I finally got mine in today!


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

larams67 said:


> My cheap diy brain is ticking away....


Well, many rely way too much on DC's as it is..........perhaps going back to the pH chart might be better.

Still, if you made a DIY........makes it wide/long and shorten the distance.
This will maximize the diffusion rate and improve the response time.


----------



## ADA (Dec 31, 2010)

So.. doesn't the drop checker have to be INSIDE the tank for a reason? The temperature would be off, if it hangs outside, giving an inaccurate reading.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

ADA said:


> So.. doesn't the drop checker have to be INSIDE the tank for a reason? The temperature would be off, if it hangs outside, giving an inaccurate reading.


I have never thought about that or even know if the slight difference in temp would cause a difference in readings. Since roughly half the glass is in the water then the back of the other half is up against the glass which is the same temp as the water I think there would be very little difference between the two temps. I also am not sure if temp would affect the kH at all, I dont think so????


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

When the DC fluid is at a different temperature from the tank water, some distillation will occur - water evaporating from the higher temperature water will move to the low temperature water. That can, in theory, dilute or concentrate the solution in the DC, changing its KH. Whether this actually occurs or not, I have no idea. It could be tested but it isn't something I want to do.


----------



## newportjon (Mar 22, 2011)

I got my Cal Aqua drop checker today too. Looking forward to putting it in and seeing how it works. I guess I could test it once I do.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

For a really non scientific test I will take pics of my clip checker that is on the rim and my cal aqua nano DC that is in the tank in 1 hour intervals. This will not only show reaction time differences but maybe see if one is reading differently.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Here are some pics I took yesterday, tomorrow I will actually start the pics when the co2 goes on and do a 30 min difference. 

These are 30 mins apart and from what I can see they react at the same rate but the clip is more easy to read. Also my tank has tannins in it so the nano DC in the tank may appear darker because of it. Far from scientific completely anecdotal here. 


























30 later...


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

30 later again...


----------



## ADA (Dec 31, 2010)

Pretty!!!! It looks like it's working fine.. ?


----------



## not_sponsored (Mar 29, 2008)

Got my drop checker in the mail yesterday, looks really clean without the "nub" Awesome that they include the already calibrated solution, making 4dk water in the past was a pain.


----------

